# Revisiting Maazel's 1984



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

I was absolutely unimpressed when I first listened to it, but I thinK I've changed my mind. It's really growing on me. It's far from the self-indulgent and joyless undertaking so many thought it to be (in my opinion).
What say all of you?


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

I remember at the time it was slated and had the most vicious reviews. But having watched it on YouTube I didn't think it all that bad. I couldn't understand all the hate. The production was well sung and acted, had very evocative sets and the music suited the story. 

I wonder if the knives were out because the conductor put his own money into it. The opera was better received on the Continent.


----------

